# Food comparable to Nutro Ultra?



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

We are getting our GSD puppy on Monday. He is currently on nutro ultra puppy but with the recall history I don't feel comfortable continuing him on this. Ingredients are chicken lamb salmon brown rice etc. anyone know of a food similar? I looked at Nutrisource? Not sure if it's similar. If anyone has any ideas chime in) thank you!!!


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Check out www.dog food analysis.com. They have a breakdown of ingredients and ratings for just about every dog food.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why not keep him on the ultra for at least 4-5 weeks and start testing the waters with a food you prefer? Give him time to settle in.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That's what I actually decided to do. Was just concerned about some reviews I read..but going to leave him on it for a bit.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My first golden was on Nutro Ultra almost her whole life, until we put her down when she was almost 17. My 2 current girls were on Ultra from the time they started on solid food until April when we realized the older one (6) had problems with chicken and it was easier to switch both. Otherwise they would still be on it, and it was never recalled when I was using it. A friend of mine as had both of her doodles on it since Feb and to the best of her knowledge there have been no recent recalls.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I went on consumer affairs and typed in nutro ultra. A ton of horrible reviews. I know you can't believe everything you read either. I plan on keeping him on it at least for a while.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I know there were issues with the wet food a number of years ago, but never with the kibble.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly? I'd step away from the reviews and leave him on it until or unless you run into problems with it. 

I hope you'll share pics...my brother as gsd's..awesome dogs


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> Honestly? I'd step away from the reviews and leave him on it until or unless you run into problems with it.
> 
> I hope you'll share pics...my brother as gsd's..awesome dogs


Yep you're right! Every food will have bad reviews. Will def post pics of him. We are so excited)


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Millie's Mom!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy. 
I would also leave him on the food that the breeder is feeding him for a while at least. It is not good to switch foods too fast with young puppies.

My adults get Taste of the Wild. But my new puppy, whom I will get in January, will stay on the diet that the breeder put him on for at least a few month till he is older and can handle a change to another diet, if I choose to do so.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Congratulations on your new puppy.
> I would also leave him on the food that the breeder is feeding him for a while at least. It is not good to switch foods too fast with young puppies.
> 
> My adults get Taste of the Wild. But my new puppy, whom I will get in January, will stay on the diet that the breeder put him on for at least a few month till he is older and can handle a change to another diet, if I choose to do so.


Congratulations to you as well!! Are you getting a golden? Definitely going to keep him on the Nutro for at least a month he's not a golden. I have 2 of those now. Best breed. But hubby lost his shepherd 2 years ago and ready for another. He has told me it's a toss up between a golden and shepherd as "best dogs". We shall see. We get him on Tuesday


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks  Yes, we are getting a golden puppy from Harborview goldens. 

I have a senior lab mix and a dachshund right now, my golden Toby passed last March. 

My sister always has German Shepherds, she is looking to add one in the new year again.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Thanks  Yes, we are getting a golden puppy from Harborview goldens.
> 
> I have a senior lab mix and a dachshund right now, my golden Toby passed last March.
> 
> My sister always has German Shepherds, she is looking to add one in the new year again.


Sorry to hear about your Toby. They are the best dogs and never here long enough. Glad to hear you are welcoming a new puppy. I have read so much about Harborview I'm going to look them up now ))
Oh my gosh they are gorgeous dogs!!! I need to put a picture of Oakley up he looks like one of their males Detour.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you.

Detour is my puppy's daddy


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Detour is my puppy's daddy


Gorgeous head on him!!


----------

